# 4 weeks w/ adolescents - 12-15 year olds



## manito2000 (Aug 29, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I am the associate pastor at our church. We are mixing things up a bit and I will be doing a 4-week sunday school for the adolescents. What topics, series, sections of the bible would y'all recommend?


----------



## timfost (Aug 29, 2015)

I also teach this age group in Sunday School. They were really interested in the subject of faith. Our society talks a lot about faith, but it is not a faith _that_ works. Demonstrating the fruit of our faith has many applications and can be foundational to almost anything else that we might classify as "teen" material. They were also interested in the "mechanics" of faith-- how it is instrumental to our justification.

See Heidelberg 20-21, 32, Belgic 22-24.


----------



## Miss Marple (Aug 29, 2015)

I like teaching through Pilgrim's Progress. Utilizing it as a springboard to learn each particular doctrine as it comes up.


----------



## Jack K (Aug 30, 2015)

Four weeks is not much time. Perhaps long enough to get through the book of Ruth. That book contains good themes for that age group: Will I be defined by my ethnicity, my economic status, my life circumstances? Or will I be defined by my faith in God and my devotion to him? God uses the most unlikely people to serve his plans.


----------

